# Trace: "Woodpecker" chestnut gelderlander known as Woody



## OldieButGoodie (16 February 2018)

Seeking Woody!!

16.3hh chestnut gelderlander gelding, born 2003, registered with KWPN, flaxen mane & tail, mealy nose, white blaze and two white socks on hinds.

Sire: WOLFGANG2
Dam: CLAUDIA21

Sold 2014 to Turlood dealers in Lesmahagow, Scotland.

Lovely big horse, nice paces & great jump but hates being on his own. Can be difficult to catch if he doesn't know you. Overly fond of mares but not a rig.


----------



## Woody1234 (6 September 2020)

Hi, did you find woody? I knew him in his younger years.


----------



## Woody1234 (3 October 2020)

OldieButGoodie said:



			Seeking Woody!!

16.3hh chestnut gelderlander gelding, born 2003, registered with KWPN, flaxen mane & tail, mealy nose, white blaze and two white socks on hinds.

Sire: WOLFGANG2
Dam: CLAUDIA21

Sold 2014 to Turlood dealers in Lesmahagow, Scotland.

Lovely big horse, nice paces & great jump but hates being on his own. Can be difficult to catch if he doesn't know you. Overly fond of mares but not a rig.
		
Click to expand...

Did you find him? I knew him in his younger years


----------



## DressageCob (26 October 2020)

If you look on Trace My Horse UK on Facebook, you'll see the OP did track him down


----------

